# 1st Time BLO/CA finish Turned out great



## MrPukaShell (Feb 2, 2008)

I was feeling a little uneasy about trying the CA finish. I was looking around on You Tube and came across a guy who walked you through the whole process.  Here is the link for you to take a look.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBTbCOL4npg
I believe I have found a new friend.  I think the ticket like this guy says is to not put too much CA or BLO on the paper towel, just two or three drops.  I did two pens this afternoon and they turned out awesome.  Like I said this was my first attempt.  The guy has 9 clips on turning a pen.  I would suggest them to anyone who wants to see what is going on.    I have only been with this forum for a few weeks but I sure have learned some short cuts and helpful hints so I thought I would give back.  If the address above does not work go to "youtube" and do a search for  johnrob281

Safe Turning.......


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Feb 2, 2008)

Rob -

Thanks for pointing out the YouTube reference.  One can never see enough demontrations.  I;m glad this one worked for you.  I'm on my way to check it out now.  And, welcome to IAP!


----------



## GBusardo (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks and welcome Robert.  That youtube is amazing, they have clips on everything!


----------



## R2 (Feb 3, 2008)

ROb that is a good video.Shows how simple things can be!![]


----------



## GBusardo (Feb 3, 2008)

Robert,
About 50% of my pens that I finished with CA come out with cloudy areas.  I pretty much given up and use Enduro.  I just had to give the method inthe video a shot. I had a cigar made from blackwood with a blotchy CA finish laying around the shop.  I stripped the CA and re applied. I have to say, what came out was my best finish with CA and blackwood I ever got. This looks promising.


----------



## darrenjttu (Feb 4, 2008)

Ok I tried this youtube method of CA/BLO and it worked great. It was much easier and I didnt have to sand at all after the first time. I guess since you are not putting that much CA on it makes it easier. I will try this agian in the near future and I hope it stays consistant unlike the other version.


----------



## woody0207 (Feb 5, 2008)

Great video reference, thanks!

In the past I had failed miserably with CA/BLO. I then watched the utube video and tried it on a test piece. IMO this method is quite a bit simpler than prior methods that have been posted. Maybe it was just dumb luck, but for the first time I got a great finish. I now think there is a chance of making CA/BLO work.


----------



## jedgerton (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for the post, this guy has a lot of good videos out there for review.  I do have one question concerning his BLO/CA finish, did he ever say what speed he turns the pen while doing this?  What speed are you guys using who have had success?

John


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 6, 2008)

John , I heard the guy say he had the lathe running at 1600 , but that was during buffing . I don't think he has variable speed control . He also said it may be a little too fast . I'm gonna try this method next pen .


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 6, 2008)

And thanks for the link Robert !!


----------



## bbqncigars (Feb 6, 2008)

That's a very informative link.  I can't wait to try that technique myself.  Heck, I'd like to treat that good 'ol boy to breakfast.

Wayne


----------



## MrPukaShell (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I have been using this method since watching the video.  I use my middle setting on my VS.  Start at slow and then turn it to high to finish.  Only had one time that it did not work but I put on a little more CA than I should have and it was pretty cold outside but nothing a little sand paper could not take care of.  I do agree a breakfast is in order, wish I lived a little closer to him.

Safe turning.......


----------



## philb (Feb 9, 2008)

I have to say i gave this a shot, as i was having major trouble with other methods!

This appears to work awesomely! First time worked absolutely awesome on the bocote, which is oily! So cant wait to try it on the normals! 

I reckon with a few more tries under my belt, i wont even need to MM after the finish! Just a bit of Tripoli and White Diamond! Oh and maybe some REN!

If I was closer i'd get you a breakfast too! haha!


----------



## george (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello everybody !

I also did few trials like on shown on youtube link. I also got nice, smooth finish on touch, but it is not as transparent (or glassy) as only CA finish. Since Im still having problem with just CA finish, I really like this metod. Does anybody has any idea why my finish is not so tranparent - it is kind of foggy.

I use thich instabond glue, very small amount. And linseed oil (it dont said boiled oil, but the seller said it is for wood impregnation).

Is it normal that by using this method, my CA is usualy dry before I make few hand-turned circels of the lathe ? I also try putting it on at around 500 RPM , but it still comes foggy.

Thank you for any suggestions. I'm considering this years holidays in USA just to watch some one putting on CA finish ( I guess after a month or so of trials I would be any closer). But Im noooooot. 

Thanks, George


----------



## W3DRM (Feb 11, 2008)

I had to laugh when I saw his piece of paper towel stick to the pen blank and go spinning around and around - been there, done that too many times [:I]. Guess I'll have to try his method of only using 2 or 3 drops of Thick CA at a time to see what happens.

Also, I noticed he stops after using the Tripoli buffing stage. I wonder if there would be any improvement in the finish by going on to additional White Diamond and Ren Wax stages?


----------



## GBusardo (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drmcroberts_
> 
> I had to laugh when I saw his piece of paper towel stick to the pen blank and go spinning around and around - been there, done that too many times [:I]. Guess I'll have to try his method of only using 2 or 3 drops of Thick CA at a time to see what happens.
> 
> Also, I noticed he stops after using the Tripoli buffing stage. I wonder if there would be any improvement in the finish by going on to additional White Diamond and Ren Wax stages?



I think the trick (if it is a trick) here is that he uses a few drops of THIN CA. I been using this method all week and even in my dampish shop, I havent had a problem, yet. One of my thoughts is that I have been doing three coats of thin, will that be enough for the finish to hold up?  So far, not only have I been getting as good as I ever been getting CA finish, but it's much faster than the Enduro I been using.  I think after turning 5 bazillion pens, maybe things are just getting easier for me.


----------



## grub32 (Feb 13, 2008)

I was hoping to see some renditions of your pens!! I have just started working with CA finish...these are my first two attempts at the CA finish and I ended up using this post and the youtube video for guidance!! 

LEt me know what you all think...I apologize in advance for the pic quality and the fingerprints[8D] Its been a long day!!

Grub32


----------



## Freethinker (Feb 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GBusardo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GBusardo (Feb 15, 2008)

I could swear that he said thin CA.  I could be wrong, but the thin seems to working for me.


----------



## philb (Feb 15, 2008)

mediums working for me at the moment! just getting the shine im workin on!


----------

